# Lift kit for b12 sentra



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

this may sound wierd but i want a lift kit for my Sentra. I wonder if i can cross refrence to some taller springs and shocks. I dont wanna lift it to high like maybe an inch or 2 will do. The reason i want to do this is because I have a road that goes down to my river house and its really rough and i wanna go over it really fast because everytime i do it, i scrape something.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

50dollasentra said:


> this may sound wierd but i want a lift kit for my Sentra. I wonder if i can cross refrence to some taller springs and shocks. I dont wanna lift it to high like maybe an inch or 2 will do. The reason i want to do this is because I have a road that goes down to my river house and its really rough and i wanna go over it really fast because everytime i do it, i scrape something.


Even if you could find one, which i doubt, you will run into other problems, increased angle on the CVs (assuming they can handle it) which is gonna cause them to wear much quicker and alignment issues?


----------

